# Solved: Windows Edge favorites



## alwrmc

When I use Windows 10 Edge browser my favorites listing (imported with no problems) does not show up. I have to click the icon in the upper right and then click the Push Pin icon which should ?? keep the favorites list pinned to the side of the browser. Instead I have to redo the pin each time I start the browser. Is this normal? Also I would prefer the favorites list to appear on the left side of my screen as it does with IE and Windows 8.1.


----------



## CoolBurn

Yeah it's normal. You can add the favorites bar though. 
Click the "More Actions" button &#8594; Settings &#8594; Turn On, show the favorites bar.


----------



## alwrmc

I have that done, it does not seem to show any of my favorites listings. I also have to ,now and then, go in and try to get my homepage reset to it's default. It sometimes pops back to MSN instead of my preferred Comcast default.


----------



## CoolBurn

> it does not seem to show any of my favorites listings.


Under the favorites list you should see a folder called "Favorites Bar" just drag favorites into that folder and they should show up on the bar. (Left hand pix)



> I also have to ,now and then, go in and try to get my homepage reset to it's default. It sometimes pops back to MSN instead of my preferred Comcast default.


Within settings check under "Open with" is set as follows:
A specific page or pages → Custom → insure Comcast is the only address listed → Open new tabs with a blank page. (Middle pix)

If you are using the "Home" button go to Advanced settings and make sure the address for the Home button is set to Comcast. (Right hand pix)


----------



## alwrmc

Coolburn, thank you for the info. I have done those things. The favorites list along the top is NOT how I prefer it. I suppose I will have to live with it being that way in W10. I will probably just continue to use IE instead of Edge as I let myself get used to things. Most of the questions/problems are very minor and one just gets used to/grows accustomed to the "new" way things are presented (smile).
Just curious...why are your screenshots in black when all those areas on my computer are white?
Thanks again.


----------



## CoolBurn

> Just curious...why are your screenshots in black when all those areas on my computer are white?


That's the "Dark" theme for Edge. I just find it easier on the eyes when working at night. 
In settings it's the first option to switch between light or dark. See the attach picture in post 2.


----------

